
Show HN: A template for slide presentations using the browser - beothorn
https://beothorn.github.io/lightpoint
======
beothorn
I've done this after needing to heavily customize slide using reveal js.
Reveal js programmatically changes the slides and made styling them difficult.
Besides, the grid layout is perfect for this kind of whole page design.

